# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  labplot or qtiplot

## unixguru

I think Labplot is no longer being developed and qtiplot is actively developed but not in the repos and if I am correct they conflict. I have not used any windows software(origin in particular), so I don't care what features of origin these two have, I just want to plot 2d and 3d functions, do some basic stuff like interpolation, data fiting etc. So which of these is easier for my purposes. It is also important for me  that the plots look good.

----------


## raja

I have been using qtiplot and it is pretty good. Also look at rlplot which is in the repos.

----------


## tgalati4

There is always gnuplot.  An old but stable program.

----------


## unixguru

> There is always gnuplot.  An old but stable program.


Ease of use is my first priority and can gnuplot do interpolation and curve fitting?

----------


## curley_sue

> I think Labplot is no longer being developed and qtiplot is actively developed but not in the repos and if I am correct they conflict..


in order to install qtiplot from the repos:

deb http://195.198.146.229/debian/ i386/
deb-src http://195.198.146.229/debian/ source/
deb http://debian.physik.hu-berlin.de/addons sarge /
deb-src http://debian.physik.hu-berlin.de/addons sarge /


personally i like best  (it's all in the repos):
python+ipython+matplotlib+scipy

(run it using: ipython -pylab )

matplotlib has similar syntax to matlab but python allows you a much more fast, flexible and robust environment.

for some examples:
http://www.scipy.org/Cookbook/FittingData
http://matplotlib.sourceforge.net/tutorial.html

another advantage is that installing the enthought python package on a windows machine ( http://code.enthought.com/enthon/ ) let's you have compatible environment on windows (in case you have to work on different computers where you have only M$ Win).

Last but not least: python is good to know also for many other things (other than data analysis) - enjoy!

----------


## Castar

What makes you say that Labplot is not developed? There is a 1.6.0 pre3 prerelease version out on May 2007. I wouldn't write off Labplot easily. Qtiplot is nice. 

Gnuplot, on the other hand is not targeting the people that Qtiplot & Labplot are as they are mainly Origin clones. I'm not saying that it is not good, but it doesn't have a native GUI as the other two programs do.

----------


## mrsurf

Can u tell where should I put these lines or should I download from these or it will install from Installer after putting these linessss???
How AND WHICH FILE HOULD i PUT THESE LINES???
 :Confused: 



> in order to install qtiplot from the repos:
> 
> deb http://195.198.146.229/debian/ i386/
> deb-src http://195.198.146.229/debian/ source/
> deb http://debian.physik.hu-berlin.de/addons sarge /
> deb-src http://debian.physik.hu-berlin.de/addons sarge /
> 
> 
> personally i like best  (it's all in the repos):
> ...

----------


## Castar

Which K/Ubuntu are you using?

----------


## raja

> Can u tell where should I put these lines or should I download from these or it will install from Installer after putting these linessss???
> How AND WHICH FILE HOULD i PUT THESE LINES???


Depends,  of course, on what you want to install. It may be better that you use Linux for some time and get familiar with repositories and such before adding other sources. 
You can read the wiki here for relevant information.

----------

